# christmas



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

So Xmas is coming up soonish but idk what i want!

Here's my list so far:
Bamboo splash tablet
Hedgie stuff ( CHEs etc.)
Cowboy boots
Horse stuff ( getting my horse next year hopefulrs, lead rope, etc.) 
Books
Art stuffs.

But I want hedgehog stuff so I don't have to buy it, any suggestions?? I have cages already, dishes, litter pans, Dallas is getting a wheel from Larry, should be here soon, shade needs a wheel, an igloo, fabric for liners, and once I move them downstairs into where the old computer was I will need a light, 4 CHEs tables, storage, etc.
)

Anything else I should get????


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking at your list; you better be a good girl! Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I will let the hedgie people help you with your list1


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol I know I'm getting most of it actually ^.^ my mom is like " what else do you want? Ur list isn't big enough!' Lol because we live close to relatives now we get lots of stuff XD

What's the best CHE to buy?? That way my list. Be specific. Also thermometers and thermostats, and a timer too XD


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Also how do you all decorate for the hogs on Xmas??


----------

